# 4 GATES



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Went to Lake Livingston this morning and traveled over the trinity at the LL Dam. At 6:30am there were 3 gates open and returning at 11am there were 4 gates open and no rocks in site. Windy day on LL. Tried the lumps or humps off the State park and picked up a couple. Tried trolling around the Island and caught 1. At about 11am the waves were coming over the bow everytime we tried to jig. Even tried one of Loys old spots (Banana ridge) - Nothing. Oh well - Cleaned 10 for dinner tonight.

We did have the Eagle fly right over the boat on the SW side of pine island. Great site!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw the same eagle, on the east side. It went over our boat then out about a 100 yards scooped up lunch then back to the island.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I think TRA must be giving the river a flushing.
The is a small slug of water between Crockett and Oakwood but not enough to warrant opening a gate.
Maybe the water plant is complaining of stale water...LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> I think TRA must be giving the river a flushing.
> The is a small slug of water between Crockett and Oakwood but not enough to warrant opening a gate.
> Maybe the water plant is complaining of stale water...LOL


I was puzzled by them opening up so much discharge when there is not much to be had anywhere as well Sunbeam and wondered what you thought about it, thanks.
In fishing terms, it won't last long probably.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They need to close those gates back so it does not wash all the crabs back down the river.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great effort Karl, and Matt. We were out there fighting the wind as well. It didn't seem as bad, south around Browders. Only ended up with 18 and one Striper. It'll get better. It was like being in a big washing machine!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

well I'm going to try the dam this afternoon if the wife lets me. Maybe find some of them wb running from you guys on the lake lol.
James


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW James, leaving Mama home to go fishing on Mother's Day. You are a braver man than I Gunga Din.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

hi she told me to go fishing lol. She is going to her moms house this afternoon and me and my mother inlaw don't like being in the same county lol so I get a pass to not go over there.
james


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Get em ducky, we want a report!

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/u...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=08066250

The discharge started Saturday and I believe that it contributed to the slow bite on the lake, I know Matt has talked about that happening before and I think it's true as well.
More so in the curve of the discharge climbing fast, than when it levels out to an even high discharge for a while.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link Loy. I have it on my work computer favorites but not on the home computer. Matt was nice enough to give me a great net yesterday with an adjustable handle. Its new too!!! I think he was embarrased by my little blue one. When we were out on the hump and you brought up that big stiper, I did say - I need a bigger net. Thanks - Matt.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Remember all the good fishing, below the Dam, last year.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

The Lake is 3-4 inches above normal and Trinity Rv nr Crockett has had almost four days of 4000 cfs plus with a peak near 10,000 cfs friday night....

Seems like the normal thing to do..

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv?site_no=08065350


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The lake is about 4" above the conservation pool. There is a slug above the lake but not sure what size since the gauge at Crockett is malfunctioning.
But as I have said before, reading TRA's mind is like looking at an elephants butt to see what time the circus starts.
Better enjoy while you can. There is no reason for the gates to stay open long.


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

Dalles has had a lot of rain in the past two weeks


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> The lake is about 4" above the conservation pool. There is a slug above the lake but not sure what size since the gauge at Crockett is malfunctioning.
> But as I have said before, reading TRA's mind is like looking at an elephants butt to see what time the circus starts.
> Better enjoy while you can. There is no reason for the gates to stay open long.


Trinity Rv nr Oakwood, TX above Crockett shows a near 10,000 flow peak as well a few days back.... Your right though.. It won't last long... The bite should be good when it starts dropping..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There are six gates open now.


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

I was at the state park all weekend we heard the siren about 8:15 saturday went down and looked they opened 3 gates sunday heard the siren went by and looked on way home there was 6 gates opened.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm going tomorrow afternoon if the discharge holds steady, should be good but you never know, I think I'll get shad in the lake first, just in case.


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

SS the shad were so thick at the state park boat ramp in the mornings before daybreak that you could actually use a dip net did not even have to use my cast net. Gordon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a picture somewhere on my computer of the shad there last year when they were like that, unbelievable. If you wanted to you could have raked them out on the ground with your shoe.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like I missed my chance to go dam fishing, I see they are cutting back the discharge now, and I am too beat up by the wind this morning to make another trip. By tomorrow it will be back low again probably.
We knew it was too good to be true!


----------

